# Kaffine - near Googe St. London



## Southpaw

Stopped off for a flat white this morning, really should try something different. Espresso next time
















Really like the place, good coffee but the latte art was basic - it does nothing but I always feel like I'm missing something if it's not there.

Close to my work so definitely popping back.


----------



## MangoSand

I tried this place the other day, tasty espresso was served with a cold brewed cascara (with earl grey or something in it, was a great palate cleanser, wish i'd paid more attention to the friendly staff who explained it to me)

Would definitely recommend, and i'll be going back to try munchables next time.


----------



## fatboyslim

I love London. I found kaffeine is near one of my lecture halls so I popped in on the way. Nice shot of red brick and the cold casara brew.

Friendly staff, nice vibe but no free wifi!!!


----------



## MangoSand

You're near all the good places, you git )':


----------



## Viernes

I can only say good things about Kaffeine. When I was in London I was there and a barista girl show me their synesso and a guy show me his David Schomer book signed by famous baristas. Very friendly. Of course the espresso and cappuccino were delicious and I ate the best porridge ever!


----------



## Southpaw

After multiple visits to a number of the coffee shops in this area kaffine is definitely my favourite


----------



## fatboyslim

Where else did you go in the area?


----------



## Southpaw

Tapped and packed

Flat white

Milk bar

Lantana

All good but kaffine is my favorite.

Have I missed anything worthwhile on my travels?


----------



## fatboyslim

I've been to Tapped and Packed and just spotted that Lantana is uber close to my lecture hall so gonna sneak in there tomorrow morning.

Southpaw my favourite London Cafe so far is Look Mum No Hands (closely followed by Workshop) on Old street. Best shot of Red Brick I've had yet and great vibe + layout and fantastic food.

Also they are fixing my bike! Genius.


----------



## Southpaw

Stopped by on Thursday and only just twigged that the coffee collective beans I saw for sale are Danish.

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## aaronb

kaffine is my favourite too, excellent double espresso.


----------



## RickNunn

One of my favourite coffee shops of all time! Peter (Ower) is an amazing guy.


----------



## Southpaw

Got a seat this morning even with the fame of Radio4s mention this week.

I do need to try some others in the area.


----------



## hollycoffee

Kaffeine is THE place for a perfect Flat White!

Beside the coffee they serve great biscuits, pastries, cakes, delicious sandwiches, and unique salads.

Give a try if you are in the area


----------



## Ah Espresso

I have just started my journey on seeking good coffee and must say I was dissapointed in the double espresso I had at Kaffeine today !

I ordered the coffee and was not asked if I required it to to take away but was served it in a paper cup for £2.30 and when tasting it felt rather underwhelmed and very disapointed, It really did not live up to my expectations.

As you may see in my first post last week under , I experienced my only best espresso in Barcelona and was so looking forward to trying Kaffeine but half come away quite dispondant

Perhaps I need to attend a cupping course to see what can be expected. Have been looking at the Ozone website which looks interesting.

Any comments welcome.


----------



## garydyke1

Its the kind of coffeeshop which should value your feedback - I would send them an email if I were you


----------



## fatboyslim

Ah Espresso said:


> I have just started my journey on seeking good coffee and must say I was dissapointed in the double espresso I had at Kaffeine today !
> 
> I ordered the coffee and was not asked if I required it to to take away but was served it in a paper cup for £2.30 and when tasting it felt rather underwhelmed and very disapointed, It really did not live up to my expectations.
> 
> As you may see in my first post last week under , I experienced my only best espresso in Barcelona and was so looking forward to trying Kaffeine but half come away quite dispondant
> 
> Perhaps I need to attend a cupping course to see what can be expected. Have been looking at the Ozone website which looks interesting.
> 
> Any comments welcome.


I've been to Kaffeine many many times and I would say that the quality of espresso did vary slightly depending on the barista but was generally excellent.

However are you sure you like light roasted espresso such as red brick (served @ Kaffeine)? The coffee you tried in Barcelona may have been more Italian style roast.

If you're able to get to Clerkenwell go to Workshop Coffee Co. They roast on-site and consistently produce the best espresso in London (in my opinion).

Ozone are also excellent and they roast themselves but Workshop pips them to the best (again only in my opinion).


----------



## Southpaw

After disappointing trips to TAP & Joe and the juice recently i returned to kaffine yesterday.

I should never have strayed - I really like this place.


----------



## mfaller

I like Kaffeine too; a shame that they seem to close quite early - around 6pm if I recall correctly.


----------



## Geordie Boy

London really is spoilt with excellent coffee shops and Kaffine is one of my favourites too. Not only fantastic coffee but the best I've been to in terms of ambiance (I like the tight but friendly feel the layout has created)


----------



## jeebsy

mfaller said:


> I like Kaffeine too; a shame that they seem to close quite early - around 6pm if I recall correctly.


Most places shut 5 or 6pm apart from the likes of Workshop which have a licence. I've got a romantic notion of sitting about coffee shops late at night reading books and being all literary but think by that time most normal people want the pub!


----------



## mfaller

jeebsy said:


> Most places shut 5 or 6pm... I've got a romantic notion of sitting about coffee shops late at night...


Me too. I don't expect them to be open all night - apart from Bar Italia  but this is London and it would be nice to have a good coffee after work before going out - after 6pm you are mostly restricted to the chains (Costa, Nero). If I go to the pub I might fall asleep during the film...


----------



## dwalsh1

I was in there after the spin coffee festival on Saturday. Nothing to write home to mum about.


----------



## mym

Was in on Saturday. Hated it. Absolutely not worth the money, acidic vinous espresso (even though I had a macchiato and other half had a cappuccino, the milk didn't make it any less unpleasant - to the extent that half the capp was thrown away) . More and more coming to the conclusion that I can't stand light roast beans, but even so...


----------

